# COQUITLAM | High Point | 161m | 50 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The area around Burquitlam Station, on the border between Burnaby and Coquitlam, is quickly shaping up to become one of Metro Vancouver’s quickest growing transit-oriented neighbourhoods.
A rezoning and development application by local developer Ledingham McAllister to redevelop the 1.5-acre site at 508-524 Clarke Road, right across from the SkyTrain station, has been submitted to the City of Coquitlam.










































https://dailyhive.com/vancouver/508-524-clarke-road-coquitlam-burquitlam-station


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ledingham McAllister*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

